
Tesla to Transition to ‘Fully Self-Driving’ Features in ‘3 to 6 months’ - ilaksh
https://electrek.co/2017/01/24/tesla-enhanced-autopilot-to-fully-self-driving-says-elon-musk/
======
Cshelton
No no no, this is mis-quoted...

He said, "Full Self-Driving Capability Features", with FEATURES being the VERY
important word that is left out. Please fix the title. The article mentions it
and is right, but the title on the article and on HN is misleading.

The question asked to Elon was, when will we start to see full self-driving
features that go beyond what the enhanced auto pilot gives you. These are
marketing/branding names that Tesla gives to the two levels you can buy today.
Of course you are prepaying for them, as no "full self-driving FEATURE" is
available yet. His answer though said 3 - 6 months for when we will see the
first feature that is NOT included in the "Enhanced Auto-Pilot" but only in
the top level you can buy, "Full Self-Driving".

In no way/shape/or form did he mean level 5, fully self-driving Tesla's in 3-6
months.

Twitter context:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/823727035088416768](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/823727035088416768)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the submission title.

~~~
ilaksh
The character limit is very stupid and causes a lot of problems. I had a much
longer title that was close to the article title or tweet but it would not
accept anything like that.

------
coldcode
In any case fully self driving in San Jose is not fully self driving in
Minnesota in the winter.

~~~
ekun
As a fully charged battery is not the same in San Jose as a fully charged
battery in Minnesota in the winter.

------
forgetsusername
I'll take the "Over".

This site is now writing "articles" about every Musk tweet?

------
sssilver
I'm curious, does anyone know what's gonna be the strategy for situations like
this[1], where the entire traffic is regulated purely by people looking into
each others eyes?

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJ588dNQ6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJ588dNQ6M)

------
aerovistae
I think sometimes mods should interfere when post titles are this egregiously
off. But to be fair, how would they know unless they were familiar with every
subject posted.

~~~
ilaksh
The character limit was the problem. But the reality is that Tesla sold self-
driving cars and have promised they will be self driving (even if not in all
circumstances) by the end of 2017. Musk is saying here it will be able to
navigate freeways including taking exits and onramps and handle many other
situations without the driver normally having to take control and those
features will be out within 6 months.

TLDR the title is limited to 80 characters but the real problem is people are
in denial.

------
krschultz
N00b question, is this tech only on the Model S or is it available on all of
the Teslas?

~~~
Ambroos
It usually doesn't depend on the model but on the hardware level. Tesla's
Model S has had major updates at a pretty high rate, and in 2016 Tesla
introduced a new generation of autopilot hardware (more / better sensors). I
suspect most new advanced self driving features will only be available on cars
with that level of autopilot hardware (which is available as an option on all
Model S and Model X cars, and probably model 3 too).

~~~
greglindahl
The sensors are not an option with S and X. The capability is an option.

------
mnd999
Not sure why anyone would buy a sports car that drives itself. Sports cars are
supposed to be about the fun of driving.

~~~
TulliusCicero
The Model S isn't a sports car, it's a large luxury sedan that happens to have
an extremely fast 0-60 time.

